# Help for a newbie from Michigan



## cornej1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Hello from Michigan where it's in the low 20's and snowing today. We are packing up and headed to Perdido Key late next week for spring break with several other families. Some of us guys want to do a little shore fishing, but have no idea how to get started. I've fished all my life for panfish, bass, walleye, salmon, etc but haven't done any ocean surf fishing. I'm looking for input on tackle, bait, where to fish, what time of day to fish, if I catch anything how do I know whether or not I can eat it, etc? I would certainly appreciate any input.

Looking forward to warmer weather . . . 

Jason


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Go see Chris at Sam's in Orange Beach. Seriously.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*No Shoveling zone*

You're not going to have to worry about snow here; even though we think it is a little cool here. Bring your best Bass spinner and if you catfish with spinning or level wind, bring that too. If you don't have any of those that you want to put in salt water, pick up an inexpensive combo with an eight foot rod and a spinning reel that holds over 200 or 250 yards of 17 lb. test mono. Make or buy a 'sand spike' out of 2", light wall, PVC for each rod. Needs to be 3 1/2 to 4 feet long. So, ideally, each guys should have two rods. One big and the other can be smaller....even 12 lb. class spinner. Get yourself a few Pompano rigs for the smaller rods and a redfish rig for the big one. Check the internet for what these look like. Put fresh shimp on the small one and a fresh mullet fillet on the big one. Add water. Get em out as far as possible. Have a variety of lead weights from egg weights for the redfish rig to pyramid sinkers for the pompano rigs. Can be switched if the surf or current gets too strong. You just have to get out there and try. Walk up and down and talk to other people surf fishing. What you can expect to catch has been mentioned. If you start getting cut off, add some wire leader because it may be sharks. Good luck.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. Or stop by Hot Spots bait and tackle on the key.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Do exactly what everyone else said.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Jason,
I was up there just a few weeks ago! Let me know when you get here, I have some tackle and stuff I can loan you. Don't know a whole lot about surf fishing but there's always a lot of advise here on the fishing forum.

I got to go ice fishing at Lake Margrethe and Higgins while there! 
Brian B. has my number, I tried to check with him when you were coming down but I might have written his number down wrong.


----------

